# Before and After! Please share!



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi guys!

I was wondering if anyone would like to share their before and after pics of their horses. 

It can be anything from a picture of your very mucky horse and after he/she had a bath, to rescue cases, I think it'd be great to share them all!

I'm particularly interested to see some before and afters of thoroughbreds, as I have an OTTB who hasn't built up yet (is still lanky from racing) and in summer I'm going to try and build up some muscle - especially on her back, so I'd love to see some before and afters of TBs.

Oh! And I'd also be really interested to see some foal to adult pics, they're always good to look at.

I can't post as I don't really have many before and after pics at the moment!

Please post, even if they're super silly pics! And please tell us which horse is in the picture and maybe a little story behind the pics would be nice if there is one!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hmmmmm, 

Before: Fat and out-of-shape Red when I bought him in May.












After: And on the road to getting in shape! Still had more toning to do, but for never ever being "in shape" before in his life (he is 6 yrs old), he did okay for his first summer of working hard.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Before - Holly Yearling









After - Holly at 4 years old









Before - Roux first day









After - Roux now


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, beau, Red is turning out great now! And ThirteenAcres, the colour changes of Holly and Roux are incredible, especially Holly! I'm enjoying these pics so much! Please keep them coming!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Snipper, 16 year old QH, when I bought her in aoril


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Snipper exactly one month later


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Aww poor Snipper, looks like she needed some good meals and a pedicure! She looks so different and healthy in the after pic, she looks like a different horse, I'm amazed that this is just a month later! Just shows you what some TLC can do - look at her coat! Wow!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry posted this before but...

















and a year later









and another year later, our first jump out bloodhounding


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, Clava, I had no idea he/she was a haffie until I scrolled down, he/she was that thin! He/she looks incredible now, you must be so thrilled that you rescued him/her! Poor baby, how can people do these things to animals?


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm assuming she, as she has a foal at foot? Didn't see that before!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Clava, she looks wonderful! Such a beauty too


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

HollyLolly said:


> Aww poor Snipper, looks like she needed some good meals and a pedicure! She looks so different and healthy in the after pic, she looks like a different horse, I'm amazed that this is just a month later! Just shows you what some TLC can do - look at her coat! Wow!


Owner ran out of money, she shared 2 flakes of straw a day with her buddy. As soon as she got to eat, she started shedding like crazy


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry. Double post


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Clava said:


> Sorry posted this before but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It usually takes one heck of a lot not-eating to let a Hafie go so down, even with foal a foot. Do you know what situation she came from?


But, good job, she's looking great now


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

HollyLolly said:


> Wow, Clava, I had no idea he/she was a haffie until I scrolled down, he/she was that thin! He/she looks incredible now, you must be so thrilled that you rescued him/her! Poor baby, how can people do these things to animals?


Yes, she's a lovely sweet natured haffy (her foal is running behind). I went to buy the foal and bought the mum too, the whole herd were like her but fortunately the "breeder" was selling them as she had no hay for the winter. She was 5 when I bought her, I backed her the following Spring and she is just a wonderful little horse who always tries her hardest. We have done dressage, xc, beach rides and lots of fun hacks with friends  She is a total star.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> It usually takes one heck of a lot not-eating to let a Hafie go so down, even with foal a foot. Do you know what situation she came from?
> 
> 
> But, good job, she's looking great now


Thank you 

Imported from Belgium as a 2 yr old and slung in a field with a haffy stallion (actually a US stallion imported) and about 7 or 8 other mares. I suspect that she had a foal at 3 :-(. A 40 acre field, but no extra food I suspect and no worming or even care when they foaled :-(.

I weaned the baby straight away and wormed them, had her teeth and jabs done, treated her for mastitis and she gained weight very quickly. I had no idea what she was like when I got her, but she has repaid me in kindness a hundred fold.

The baby is now a very chunky 2 yr old.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Jaxxon (BEFORE): As a two year old cryptorchid stallion who hadn't dropped yet...









Jaxxon (NOW): As a four year old gelding


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

A bit more muscle and weight, plus her coat is looking healthier.  She also carries herself much better.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Dakota (BEFORE) As a foal (just a few days old, if I remember correctly)









Dakota (NOW): six and a half years old


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Jore said:


> A bit more muscle and weight, plus her coat is looking healthier.  She also carries herself much better.


Yup, looking better............but the stirrups.....*shakes her head*....;-)


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Britt said:


> Jaxxon (BEFORE): As a two year old cryptorchid stallion who hadn't dropped yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty boy


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

This is a summer picture of my boy really dirty and then an after pic of him being clean.

Dirty boy









Clean horse









its hard to keep a white horse clean


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

First day home with month old colt on 9/23/12















1 month home 10/24/12


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Incredible pictures and stories guys, I'm thoroughly enjoying it, and I'm especially glad that the rescued horses are now in such safe, loving environments! Please, indulge me some more and keep posting!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Appy Gilmore before and after a good grooming session










and the change from before I bought him to show fit


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I think several people will have seen these before, but.. Simba when we went to look at him in February of this year.. prior to knowing what a wormer and rug were like: 









And Simba in August at his second show:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Simba is one of my favorite diamonds in the rough:wink:


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Simba is one of my favorite diamonds in the rough:wink:


 
Thanks GH  I'm quite fond of the chap, shame my lil one girl thinks of him more as a giant dog than something to ride though :-| 

I've decided he is part pony and part teddy bear... His winter coat is none too flattering and he's a giant fuzz ball at the moment so much so that I can't see the edge of his rug as his coat covers it up :lol:


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Before:
The first week I got her last October.

















After:







[/URL]


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, some great pictures coming in! Golden Horse, I love your horses name - Appy Gilmore, his name really tickled me! 

Loving the pics guys! Sorry I'm not replying to each individual post, they are all brilliant, and all of them are looking so good in their after pics!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

My little Australian Stock horse, Persil Beaucoup. The yucky photo was taken last winter - I turned him out and he suddenly dropped condition (within 3 weeks!) and looked absolutely awful - as in photo here.

I got a vet out who said he just looked like a 'turned out horse' which ****ed me off as I have never had a turned out horse look like that!

Anyway I got another vet and we did all sorts of blood tests which all came back normal (Infuriating) and we tried various wormers and I was STUFFING hard feed and hay into him and it wasn't till I upped his protein and got him onto some seriously good vit and mins that he started to improve to what you see in the next photo.

ANYWAY I have since discovered that he is a LOT older than I had thought, (in his mid 20s - Which explains all sorts of things including the weight issue) so will be a LOT more proactive before next winter hits!!!:shock:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

3 HOURS BEFORE A SHOW!!! (2hrs of hard work later) AT THE SHOW!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> 3 HOURS BEFORE A SHOW!!! (2hrs of hard work later) AT THE SHOW!


 
HELLLLLLLLLO gorgeous!!! I'm swooning here


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Maple said:


> HELLLLLLLLLO gorgeous!!! I'm swooning here


LOL thank you!!!  he was quite the eye catcher.  hahaha not without hard work though! your paint is quite the charm as well.


----------



## Samhwain (Oct 24, 2012)

sorry this is so pic heavy xD

the first horse :: Paco ; a half paint half ( we think ) arabian stallion I rescued last year. The 'before' photos actually made him look more filled out than he really was and they were taken the day after we brought him home gave him two square bales and a bucket of feed. Before we got him he was starved for a few months, beaten, and left in a dirt and weeds cattle chute for a 'field'.

first day









five months later "after" - started his training introduced lunging and exercised him.









"after" just before we gave him to his new forever home - mid-winter.












This one is Curly. My uncles ex-race QH.
















































Chewy - my girl - when we brought her home this march

















may









her first "bath" in may









august









and finally - a few weeks ago. The vet thinks she's pregnant so we're re-scheduling them but here she is. and the ferrier is coming out in a few weeks so please ignore the hooves :/


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Here's my ex pacer Luca before I got him:

http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r498/fuphotob/462befee7c149f9381772803dac7b446_zpsc29fb017.jpg 

That's him 3 months later:

http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r498/fuphotob/3058a443e94af74090aedd6279e3c028_zps06eb2507.jpg 

http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r498/fuphotob/4590258fa3a2d683c1a0a49fa6ca54c1_zpsfbb1be44.jpg 

:lol:


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, brilliant pics guys! Keep them coming, they are fab! Loving them all!


----------



## martinevisacinder (Nov 5, 2012)

holycow! when i got my haflinger she was so fat i could bearly keep the saddle on cuz she was so round but now she is thinner sry dont have any pics of her when she was my pott belly pony lol


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

My Standy mare, just months off the track after being rescued from slaughter. After is the most recent picture of her, almost two years.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

BorntoRun, I think I see certain similarities here;-)


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

deserthorsewoman said:


> BorntoRun, I think I see certain similarities here;-)


Hehehe, did you rescue too?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Kinda....she was recipient for embryo transfer at the university and too old according to the professor(12). They cull every fall, sell them for next to nothing to anybody. So the meat buyers are there, of course. I rehomed her when I left Italy. She is a family pet now, has 5 acres really good pasture she shares with a horse who was borrowed just to keep her company


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow. I love threads like this; so many happy endings! 

Here is my Tennessee Walker's before and after!

At the time of purchase; she was really a mess in almost every way...

















This is after only a month; she gained the much-needed weight and her hooves were starting to be corrected. And yeah...I know she is in the fence. You know the saying that the "grass is always greener on the other side"? She certainly thought so!









Late summer of that year: We put her on HorseShine and it helped her terrible hooves grow out, and her coat got shiny and didn't fade as much in the sun.









The second year. And this time she gained a bunch of _unwanted_ weight! She was still pretty difficult to ride at this point and BOY did she have an attitude when learning something new! Now she tries different things to find out what I want, instead of panicking. Her ground manners had gotten far better by this time.









And here is my pretty girl now! Had her lose a couple hundred pounds after she foundered, worked her out more, gave her Bioton, and started conditioning her mane and tail religiously before combing it all out often with a Grooma Rake. Her hair grew so so much, and since I LOVE messing around with hair...let's just say she has an awful lot of practice standing still while I play around. 

She is pretty fun for me to ride, too, and has finally started learning how to learn. Still not easy for the novice rider though. She is learning how to canter on cue now, is responsive to leg cues, and I am working on bridleless with her now. Making very good progress with it too. It's so much fun to teach her things now!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Good for you Horsecrazyteen - your girl is beautiful!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Great pictures! I love before and after threads  This is my girl Izzie when she she was a foal










The day we brought her home, May 13th, 2011









And just recently at around 2.5 years old. Ignore the hairless patch on her shoulder/near her wither. Ding dong ran through some trees lol


----------

